# mininubians!



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

I was wondering who all on here has mini-nubians. We have a pair, going to have a baby or 2 in a couple weeks. :wave: :whatgoat:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I've got a Nubian doe who was (hopefully) bred to a handsome Nigerian buck. She's hopefully going to bless us with some miniNubes in mid-March.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

aw, thats what our doe is, a 1st generation mininubi, at least the way it was explained to us, lol. shes gonna pop in a couple weeks hopefully.


----------



## jessieb (Dec 1, 2011)

WE do!! We have 2 mini nubians, Silver is a 3rd generation and Mittens is a 4th generation! Silver is due any day now and we are getting SUPER excited for the kids to come!!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds interesting......any pictures???


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Heres a pic of our 2 minis, 
Heres Oreo, shes a 1st gen









Our sweet buck Lil Bit, hes 3rd Gen. I cant wait to see their baby in a few weeks!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice looking goats. I love Lil Bit's colours. Can't wait to see kid pix!


----------



## jessieb (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's the only pic I have on my computer! I am really bad at downloading my pictures! Silver is on right and is due on Tuesday and Mittens is on right and due May 25!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I just got one yesterday! Her name is Kahlua, and she is bred to a mininubian buck for may kids. I think she is first generation, and the buck is second.



















She is 4, has freshened three times, and was supposedly milking 6 pounds per milking on her last freshening. Her last kidding she had a buckling and a doeling by the same buck she is bred to this time, this was her doeling kid:



















The buck is polled, tricoloured and has moonspots.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Aw theyr all cute! Kahlua reminds me of our wether Elwood, he's sortof a cinnamon color like that. Hes a full-blooded whatchamacallit though, lol. Love all the tricolors!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All ...are very nice animals.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I have two really nice mini-nubians. They are by a very fine Nigerian buck and out of a marvelous Nubian doe. I look forward to seeing their FF udders this year, if they settled. They are among the best lineaged goats in my herd.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

aw theyr so pretty! are they twins? they look almost identical.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yup, they are sisters. Zenyatta is easier to handle, Ruffian is a wild child.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Love their ears!


----------

